# Network manager won't work on encrypted networks

## aleray

Hi,

I installed all the necessery softwares/drivers for using my powerbook airport extreme (followed gentoo How-to). It works fine on both unencrypted and encrypted networks with wpa_supplicant until I try to connect to encrypted networked such as WEP and WPA using NetworkManager. I installed the last kernel, but get the same result. 

Here is my NetworkManager debug log : I first get connected to an open network, and then tried to connect to a wep network.

```

NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214239998.984855] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth3.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214239998.985380] GentooReadConfig(): Found hostname.

NetworkManager: nm_ip4_config_set_hostname: assertion `config != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  eth3: Device is fully-supported using driver 'bcm43xx'.

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'eth3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214239999.298024] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth2.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214239999.298480] GentooReadConfig(): Found hostname.

NetworkManager: nm_ip4_config_set_hostname: assertion `config != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  eth2: Device is fully-supported using driver 'gem'.

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth2'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth2.

NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'eth3/meme20'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth3 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'meme20' is unencrypted, no key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth3                wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 6d656d653230'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'meme20'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.1.105

NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.1.255

NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager: <info>    hostname 'pbook'

NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'somedomain.net'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_spawn_process(): nm_spawn_process('/usr/bin/killall -q nscd'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/killall" (No such file or directory))

NetworkManager: <info>  Setting hostname to 'pbook'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) successful, device activated.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Finish handler scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214240023.517139] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap(): Forcing AP 'PZI on Air'

NetworkManager: <info>  User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth3 / PZI on Air

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth3 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'PZI on Air' is encrypted, but NO valid key exists.  New key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key requested for network 'PZI on Air'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key for network 'PZI on Air' received.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'PZI on Air' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth3                wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 505a49206f6e20416972'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_key0 <key>'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_tx_keyidx 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'PZI on Air'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth3' activating, won't change.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device 'eth3' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s), stopping it.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214240074.964350] real_act_stage4_ip_config_timeout(): Activation (eth3/wireless): could not get IP configuration info for 'PZI on Air', asking for new key.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key requested for network 'PZI on Air'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key for network 'PZI on Air' received.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'PZI on Air' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth3                wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 505a49206f6e20416972'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 auth_alg SHARED'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_key0 <key>'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_tx_keyidx 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'PZI on Air'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth3' activating, won't change.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device 'eth3' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s), stopping it.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failed for access point (PZI on Air)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'eth3/meme20'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth3 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'meme20' is unencrypted, no key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth3                wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 6d656d653230'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'meme20'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface eth3

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.1.105

NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.1.255

NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.1.1

NetworkManager: <info>    hostname 'pbook'

NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'somedomain.net'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_spawn_process(): nm_spawn_process('/usr/bin/killall -q nscd'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/killall" (No such file or directory))

NetworkManager: <info>  Setting hostname to 'pbook'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) successful, device activated.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Finish handler scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager: <info>  Caught terminiation signal

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214240157.469244] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List:

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214240157.469567] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List Done.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth2.

```

Hope somebody will find a solution, I have been looking for a solution for weeks now and I'm so bored with OSX !  :Wink: 

----------

## neuron

wpa_supplicant is called with "wext", it's possible your driver is a bit funky and needs hostap.

----------

## aleray

Hey,

thanks for your reply, but I think I don't need that since I have a broadcom card in my powerbook G4 (see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-ppc-faq.xml#airportextreme). Please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not currently running the last kernel but  I also tried with the last one and the last version of bc43 drivers and it is still the same. Any idea ?

thanks

EDIT: I'm also open to an alternative to networkmanager if there is one good!

----------

## gurumusch

First NetworkManager fails on executing /usr/bin/killall - perhaps it is in another directory such as /bin/killall. You can try to create a symlink to killall in /usr/bin to fix this. But this is an known bug of vpnc and shouldn't be your problem.

And then it seems that the dhcp configuration fails some times. Are the modules ieee80211_crypt_tkip and/or ieee80211_crypt_ccmp loaded (lsmod | grep ieee80211)? If I don't load them I can connect to my encrypted network but I don't get any ip from my dhcp.

good luck

gurumusch

----------

## aleray

Hey,

thank you very much for your help. I'm affraid it'll be not enough. I add those 2 modules to load, plus I made the symlink for /bin/killall. Here is my last log :

```
[root@pbook: ~]#  NetworkManager --no-daemon                                                                                                                                                         [80]

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214425774.348821] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth3.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214425774.349335] GentooReadConfig(): Found hostname.

NetworkManager: nm_ip4_config_set_hostname: assertion `config != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  eth3: Device is fully-supported using driver 'bcm43xx'.

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'eth3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214425774.440245] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth2.

NetworkManager: <debug> [1214425774.440647] GentooReadConfig(): Found hostname.

NetworkManager: nm_ip4_config_set_hostname: assertion `config != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  eth2: Device is fully-supported using driver 'gem'.

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth2'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth2.

NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth3'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'eth3/hello_world'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth3 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'hello_world' is encrypted, but NO valid key exists.  New key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key requested for network 'hello_world'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) New wireless user key for network 'hello_world' received.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): access point 'hello_world' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth3                wext    /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 1'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 68656c6c6f5f776f726c64'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 proto WPA'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt WPA-PSK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 psk <key>'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Trying to associate with 00:19:5b:b2:15:15 (SSID='hello_world' freq=2437 MHz)

NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth3' activating, won't change.

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:19:5b:b2:15:15 (SSID='hello_world' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:19:5b:b2:15:15

NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth3' activating, won't change.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failed for access point (hello_world)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth3.

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 15 received

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported
```

...

bye

----------

## aleray

up.

----------

## aleray

Up again. Sorry for that but I can't find a solution and I'm seem not to be the only one in that case.

Bye  :Wink: 

----------

## gurumusch

```

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth3/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation.
```

I had this message two days ago when my wlan router hang up. A reboot of the router fixed it. Is the wlan available from other computers/os?

----------

## aleray

Yes, wlan is working. I gave a try to wicd without success. I have no idea how to get the debug log. Anyway for the moment I came back to my old configuration with only wpa_supplicant and I'm connected by Wifi. I hope people'll keep this post active and will find a solution because it is sort of weird. I found quite a lot of people with the same problem, using differents wifi cards and drivers, on differents distros...

Cheers  :Wink: 

----------

